# Baitcaster



## bandgeek1263 (Dec 11, 2009)

Anyone have a suggestion for a decent baitcaster? I don't want to spend more than about $100. 
For the past few years, I've been using a Pinnacle Platinum Baitcaster, and I liked it once I got used to it. The drag finally blew out on it, so I think I need a replacement.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 11, 2009)

If your set on new, You might look into a BPS Extreme, I don't have one....but I know alot of people like them.

If your not against finding a good used reel, There should be quite abit you could get for under $100. I would suggest trying to find one of the older "Green" Curado B's, I have a 200 SF(Super Free) and I love it, I got it for $60-70 bucks when I got it and I couldn't be happier...really great reels.


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Dec 11, 2009)

At BP, I was looking at these: 
https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...1_91075_100001001_100000000_100001000_100-1-1
https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...0205056_100001001_100000000_100001000_100-1-1

I am kinda set on a new one, just because the previous owner of a used reel may have abused it, or something along the lines of that.

I don't know too much about reels, so any advice or info is appreciated.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 11, 2009)

A Shimano Citica for $120 is a really good reel. 

I bought one a few months ago and I love it! :mrgreen:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 11, 2009)

Huge bump the the extreme combos... on sale for 100 bucks at bps right now


I have two and love them... almost as must as my st. croix mojos.... :wink:


----------



## redbug (Dec 12, 2009)

buying a used reel can be a good deal.. I picked up a few last year. and have had no trouble with them.

I never pay more that half the price of the new reel


----------



## poolie (Dec 12, 2009)

You should be able to pickup a new or slightly used Shimano Citica 200E off eBay for under a $100 and they are worth every penny. Splurge a couple extra bucks and go for the Curadu 200E7, it's even better.


----------



## gunny146 (Dec 12, 2009)

Might want to take a look at the BPS Pro Qualifier. I have one and love it. The older Curado is nice too. They can be found on ebay at good prices. I was of the same opinion of buying used reels until I got the Curado off ebay. Just check the sellers feedback and that will give a good idea of you can expect. I also have a BPS Extreme that is a nice reel.


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm thinking the Shimano Citica E... 6.3:1 is decent for bass right?


----------



## fish devil (Dec 12, 2009)

bandgeek1263 said:


> I'm thinking the Shimano Citica E... 6.3:1 is decent for bass right?



:twisted: Yes, that is a good reel.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 13, 2009)

Academy had the citica's for 99.00, I do not think they are that great myself. I have 2 of them, Maybe i need to tinker with them some more..


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 13, 2009)

bandgeek1263 said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for a decent baitcaster? I don't want to spend more than about $100.
> For the past few years, I've been using a Pinnacle Platinum Baitcaster, and I liked it once I got used to it. The drag finally blew out on it, so I think I need a replacement.




Explain more what it is doing? IS the drag not working at all, or is it back reeling?


----------



## danmyersmn (Dec 13, 2009)

How about an Abu Garcia Pro Max for $45?


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 13, 2009)

From what i have found, it takes a 100 dollar bill to get a good reel, Lots of decent ones under 100, But no "Good" ones..


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Dec 13, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> bandgeek1263 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have a suggestion for a decent baitcaster? I don't want to spend more than about $100.
> ...



Last year, I had a couple of monster fish strike my line and let go immediately. After about 5 casts to the same spot and every time a fish striking, I finally set the hook, or so I thought. In the middle of fighting the fish, my reel completely let go of any tension it had on the line. Later, it held the line, but when I reeled in quickly and eased up tension the line ran quickly back out. I think it is back reeling. OR I think the drag just finally crapped out after fishing hard for a few years. Just my thought. But, now that Christmas is coming up, I thought i might ask "santa" for a new setup.

Bugpac, what don't you like about the Citica? Personally, until I figured out the Pinnacle that I had, I hated it. 

Also, what are some good lines and rods to look at?


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Dec 13, 2009)

I found a Curado 200e7 on ebay for 150. I think I am gunna spring for it, and it comes with a spool of Power Pro Spectra line. 

but, just to be sure,

Curado 200e7 *OR*

Citica


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 13, 2009)

I had some reels that back reeled, the handle would actually spin backwards, I cleaned the side cover bearing "One way Bearing" which gives the anti reverse and they are like new reels.. On the citicas i just expected more, I am fishing them with 10lb line, I am gonna up it to 12 and see if i like it any better. Once i tune the brake maybe it will cast better.


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 13, 2009)

I bought two Citicas last year for Christmas - used them all summer without a problem at all. I like them. This year I bought that BPS combo on sale for $99 that someone here mentioned - the extreme rod is the same as the two I bought last year so I'll be happy with them. The reel was the BPS extreme baitcast w/flipping switch - 7.1:1, #ETX10SHC. Good price, good reviews, price alone for the reel is $79.99. The rod alone is $60 on sale (reg $90). Combo is a good deal if you like them???
Looking forward to trying it out in the spring. Don't know if this helps or not - just figured I'd post it FYI.


----------



## gunny146 (Dec 14, 2009)

bandgeek1263 said:


> I found a Curado 200e7 on ebay for 150. I think I am gunna spring for it, and it comes with a spool of Power Pro Spectra line.
> 
> but, just to be sure,
> 
> ...



I'd go with the Curado. I looked at the same deal on ebay and I may jump on that as well. Let us know how you like the Curado.


----------



## poolie (Dec 14, 2009)

I've got several of both and am very happy with both models, but if I could only have one it would have to be the Curadu.



bandgeek1263 said:


> I found a Curado 200e7 on ebay for 150. I think I am gunna spring for it, and it comes with a spool of Power Pro Spectra line.
> 
> but, just to be sure,
> 
> ...


----------



## Ram (Dec 14, 2009)

I've got the Curado as well, and I love it. You can't really go wrong with a good Shimano reel.


----------



## ericshayes (Mar 2, 2010)

You can get a older rick clunn reel for 90 bucks or a newer one for 110. They are great reels.


----------



## lswoody (Mar 2, 2010)

You can go wrong with a Shimano, even the cheap ones.


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 2, 2010)

Maybe something is wrong with me, But i have had a curado 200e and a citica, I wouldn't have either for a doorstop..  I would rather throw a browning Midas than either of the shimanos.. If you dont mind used, I got a few BPS extremes id make you a deal on.. They are better then a citica any day in my book..


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm a fan of the BPS extreme line as well. They're cheap, super smooth, and long lasting.


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 2, 2010)

I think i am gonna go tomorrow night and get my 15.00 trade ins on 2 new browning midas.. Tomorrow is the last day for the trade in..


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 2, 2010)

Wish I had some more money so I could cash in on the trade in again.. I got 25 bucks off the quantum I bought the first morning of the classic. Now I just need the shmucks at tacklewarehouse to get my rod back in stock... :lol:


----------



## shizzy77 (Mar 3, 2010)

I picked up an Abu Garcia 5600 C4 last season for $94. I also snagged an old 5000 on Ebay for about $30. all that one needed was a clean and lube and its good for another 30 years.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Mar 4, 2010)

You a righty or a lefty? I have a few old left handed curados, citicas, and maybe a chronarch I could get rid of. I rebuild an upgrade shimano baitcasters as a hobby for all my friends. They're all in top shape mechanically, and good condition cosmetcally. But if your a righty, I suggest a new citica off ebay. They are $105 new with free shipping. Going over your budget by 5 bucks will definately be worth it, its a shimano.


----------



## cavman138 (Mar 15, 2010)

I love the BPS Extremes. I bought one last year and loved it so much I picked up 2 more, one at the end of the year when the combos were on sale for 99 and another during the spring classic reel trade in. The reels and the rods are great.


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 21, 2010)

I finally spooled one of the Browning Midas reels i bought a few weeks back, I am very happy with them, they cast excellent.. I am a fan...


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 21, 2010)

I love my Citica...it's smooth and reliable. A 6:3:1 ratio, along with an aluminum body and spool. Gotta love it!


----------



## RStewart (Mar 21, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> I finally spooled one of the Browning Midas reels i bought a few weeks back, I am very happy with them, they cast excellent.. I am a fan...



how does it compare to the bps extreme?


----------

